# Noisy outdoor bird



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi all I'm a cat forum person but decided to stop in and say hi and to ask for some information.

So hi! I live in a couldisac (sp?) and there is a bird who lives outside who chirips very loudly. This doesn't bother me as I enjoy nature noises. However, at dawnish the bird starts flying in circles squarking and screaming as it seems to be chasing other birds. I have never seen the bird but he/she is chiruping thier late night song as I type.

Does anyone have any idea what this bird is? May sound strange but my nephew and I have named it Bob the neighborhood noisy bird and he would like to know more about him. (just out of interest not to interfere with him in anyway)

Thanks,

Em xxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised its not a black bird there generally very vocal .


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

sullivan said:


> I wouldnt be surprised its not a black bird there generally very vocal .


Could be as I have never seen him. All I know is the first time I heard it I thought it was people in the garden  Shows you how much I know about birds 

They fly I think   

Em xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes there vocal especally if they have young and will also sing and chase off other black birds in there territory. They do when singing have a lovely sound though. There normally one of the last birds at sunset and first at dawn to sing.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

sullivan said:


> Yes there vocal especally if they have young and will also sing and chase off other black birds in there territory. They do when singing have a lovely sound though. There normally one of the last birds at sunset and first at dawn to sing.


So that's what Bob is doing! I'll look them up when my nephew comes on Tuesday.

Thanks

Em xxx


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

sullivan said:


> I wouldnt be surprised its not a black bird there generally very vocal .


Blackbird was my thoughts to. There's one near me that is half white.


----------

